# power supply is missing white wire on main connector



## forumposter32 (May 15, 2005)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1419089&CatId=106

My power supply (as pictured up there) has a missing white wire on the connector that goes to the motherboard. What will this do? Does it have to do with the fact it is a dual 12V rail power supply?

I think it's the com 3 wire.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The white wire on an ATX power supply is the -5 volt supply (see here). The -5 volt rail hasn't been part of the ATX standard for the last few years so many newer supplies don't support it. You only need the -5 volt rail for some fairly old motherboards.


----------



## forumposter32 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks, you mean a socket A (Asus A7V600-X) is not likely to require it?


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, you can't really tell for sure from the specs but the chances that a motherboard that recent requires -5 volts is pretty much 0. It'll be fine.


----------

